# Array als Rückgabewert einer Methode



## Zorlu81 (19. Sep 2004)

Hallo Leute ich brauch mal dringend eure Hilfe! 

möchte gerne ein Array, als Rückgabewert einer Fkt.

in der Funktion soll einem Array, 10 zufällige Zahlen zugewiesen werden! 
Diese Fkt. soll dann jeweils die 10 Zahlen der main zurückgeben.
Dort soll dann auch die Ausgabe geschehen! 

ich hab ja schonmal einen Ansatz, aber als Ausgabe bekomme ich nur irgendwelche komischen Zeichen!

Kannmir bitte einer weiter helfen, wär euch allen sehr sehr dankbar!


```
import java.lang.Math.*;

class LetzeKlausurA01d
{
 public static void main (String [] args)
 {
  System.out.println(zufallsArray(10));
 }

  static double [] zufallsArray(int größe)
  {
   double [] arr = new double[größe]; 	
	 
    for(int i=1; i<=größe; i++)
         arr[i-1] = (double)Math.random();
   return arr;
  }
}
```


----------



## nollario (19. Sep 2004)

also....

angenommen der array heisst zahlen


```
for (int i = 0 ; i < zahlen.length ; i++)
{
    System.out.print(zahlen[i] + " ");
}
```

du musst die elemente des arrays einzeln ausgeben!


----------



## Zorlu81 (19. Sep 2004)

okeeey in der Fkt. zufallsArray kann ich auch jeden einzelnen wert ausgeben, aber der soll ja jeden einzelnen wert der main zurück geben und da die Ausgabe machen!


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Sep 2004)

Kannst Du doch auch. Die Methode _zufallsArray()_ soll Dir doch ein Array mit Zahlen zurück geben.
Und dieses Array setzt Du in der main()-Methode in eine for-Schleife und gibst die einzelnen Werte so aus, wie es Nollario vorgeschlagen hat.
Ums noch mal zu verdeutlichen, hier die main()-Methode:

```
public static void main(String[] args) {
  double[] zahlen = zufallsArray(10);
  for (int i = 0; i < zahlen.length; i++) { 
    System.out.print(zahlen[i] + " ");
  } 
}
```


----------



## Sky (19. Sep 2004)

Guck doch mal hier!


----------



## Gast (19. Sep 2004)

Hey Sky80 + L-ectron-X + footbar + nollario!

Wollt mich mal ganz herzlich bei euch allen bedanken! Ihr wisst garnicht wie sehr ihr mir geholfen habt! hab schon ganz derbe Kopfweh von dem ganzen prog.!

wünsch euch allen einen schönen Abend! 

JIPPPPPIIIII


----------

